# ford 1920 front end loader problem



## ford1920 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hello,
I am very new to this forum and new to tractor ownership as well. I recently bought a 1993 ford 1920. I am somewhat mechanically inclined but don't know a whole lot about tractors. 

My problem is that my front end loader control handle sticks in position until I move it back to it's center position. It only does this in bucket up or down. Not tilt. Also, today it was making a whining noise while I was trying to move the loader and, the loader moved very slowly.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

First off, welcome to the forum! Nice tractor you have there,, I've seen a few of these on the net.
In regards to your problems, have you checked your hydraulic fluid level? Sounds like either your pump is starting to starve for fluid, or your pump may be on it's way out. Hopefully it's just the fluid.
If you don't already have the service manual for your tractor, you should get one, and consider servicing your tractor. Do you know the history of this tractor? Did you get it privately or through a dealer, and was there any indication from the seller as to when the last service was?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF.
Do you have 3pt hitch? for some models offer knob and if the knob not set tight front loader doesn't work right.


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

I'd change the hydraulic oil and filter. Then see what happens. I can tell when my filter is dirty because it starts to whine and squeal a bit when I'm using the FEL. Use the right hydraulic fluid.


----------



## ford1920 (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks to all that replied.

Changed the hydraulic filter, filled it up and it seems to be working fine. But, now I can't get the 3point hitch to operate. It seems as though the 3point hitch had never been used and it is seized up. Any suggestions on freeing it up? The PTO also seems to be unused and I haven't tested it yet. I bought the tractor with a bradco backhoe attachment that had never been removed until yesterday. 

I bought the tractor from a private owner who bought it at an auction so the history is pretty much unknown. It does have a revolving yellow caution light on the canopy which may indicate that it was used by a construction company and not a private owner.

Thanks again.


----------

